# Strom am wasser



## Paddl23990 (17. Januar 2016)

Guten tag mitnander, 

Ich wollte mal rumfragen wie ihr so eure handys ladet oder sonstige utensilien mit strom am wasser versorgt. wenn ihr ma so ne woche am ansitzrn seit. ich suche noch die perfekte lösung stromaggregat is i wie etwas schwierig vom platz her un schweineteuer issed au ich hoff mal auf ideen oder anregungen. Bin ma gespannt was von euch so kommt 

Mfg Paddl


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hab ne Bivybitch mit Solarpanel. Wenn die Sonne draußen ist ist das Teil RuckZuck wieder voll und versorgt alles was ich am Wasser dabei habe mit Strom.


----------



## BallerNacken (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wenn du dich totschleppen willst, ne Autobatterie. Ansosnten einfach das Handy asumachen und drauf verzichten.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich brauch ja am Wasser keinen Strom und die Batterien von den Bissanzeigern halten auch eine Woche. Aber mein Freund faselt in letzter Zeit dauernd was von so einem Hondastrommoppel und einem Kühlschrank. Ich befürchte, der ist so drauf, dass er das auch durchzieht. Ist zwar nicht mein Traum, aber gegen kalte Getränke hab ich dann auch wieder nix.


----------



## Mollebulle (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Im Auto oder WoMo  der Zigarettenanzünder.... |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hi, den Strom den ich brauche hole ich mir aus nem 7,2Ah 12V Bleigelakku + entsprechenden Kabelsalat, Autobatterie wäre mir zu schwer und kompliziert. 
Handy laden brauche ich allerdings nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ach so einn Notstromer ist schon nicht schlecht. Wenn du nicht die Leistung eines Schiffsdiesels brauchst, gibt´s doch schon kleine für unter 100 Euro. So riesig sind die nun auch nicht.....vor allem lichtunabhängig...


----------



## Paddl23990 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Das sind schonmal echt super antworten und vor allem kamen die extrem schnell bin ma gespannt was noch so kommt  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wenn du nicht ständig am Handy hängst:
Anker PowerCore 20100mAh Externer Akku

Der reicht ewig


----------



## Synthoras (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Für das Handy an sich gibt es massig Akkus die per USB das Handy laden. Die meisten halten für 2 Ladungen und sind sehr günstig.
Für andere Dinge hätte ich jetzt auch keine Idee.

Greetz
Max


----------



## el.Lucio (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich weiss ja nicht was du so alles laden musst. Aber wenns nur Handy und so ist besorg die ne anständige power bank. Nicht grösser wie ne Zigarettenschachtel und lädt das Handy min. 5 mal.


----------



## phirania (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wer braucht Strom am Wasser.?|kopfkrat
Telefonsex,gibt es zu hause..:q
Am Wasser brauche ich Ruhe und kein Handygebimmel.#d
Kühle Getränke,dafür gibt es genug Möglichkeiten.
Aber wir leben ja in einer Welt da geht es ohne großartige Technik gar nicht mehr..
Jedem wie ers mag...:m


----------



## rainerle (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Notstromaggro ist absolut indiskutabel am Wasser. Weder brauch ich so ein Gebrumme direkt hinter mir noch sonst wo am Wasser, wo ich es hören kann. Alles andere (Akku, Batterie & Solarpanel ) soll jeder handhaben wie er will - das nimmt dem Nachbarn nicht die Ruhe.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

|muahah: armer teufel braucht Strom am Wasser.............:q
Wer es unbedingt braucht,externe Akkus für das Handy!
Kosten ca.13 Euronen und es sind je nach Handyakku
3 -5Aufladungen machbar.
Autobatterie finde ich zu schwer,auf ein Notstromaggregat würde ich aus Rücksicht auf andere am Wasser lieber verzichten.
Aber wozu braucht man den ganzen schxxx ,AM WASSER.#d


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ein Notstromagregat wäre mir auch zu laut/schwer...
Entweder eine Powerbank, die es mittlerweile für kleines Geld gibt oder wie JKC geschrieben hat, ein kleiner 12V 7,2aH Akku plus sowas: http://www.zadobaits.de/Allerlei/12-Volt-Ladekabel.html


----------



## Paddl23990 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Naja das mig der powerbank is schonma gut soweit  wird wohl inkl. Solapanel angeschafft dann hat sich des schonma.... naja wir hattn scho nen aggregat dabei bislang also n kleines aber wir fischn au immer recht einsam un ham des ding einfach 50 m weiter eggestellt... nu such ich aber ne andere lösung weils doch bissl nervig is des ganze...und wir halt wenig platz ham da wir mit 1 kombi zu unseren sessions fahren müssen ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Notstromaggregat oder Autobatterie halte ich am Wasser für total übertrieben. Möchte schliesslich die Natur geniessen und nicht wie ein Packesel durch die Pampa stolpern.

Wenn ich aber mal Strom brauche, dann nehme ich ein Powerbank mit (Anker macht gute) und/oder mein faltbares Solarpanel. (Poweradd kann ich hier empfehlen, habe ich auch.)


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hallo,

Strom am Wasser brauche ich nicht und ein Handy auf gar keinen Fall, da will ich von solchem Zeugs meine Ruhe haben ich will fischen, nicht telefonieren etc.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ein Stromaggegrat am Wasser |bigeyes

Vergiss nicht 2,5Kwh Heizung für´n Winter, die 7 Zonen Klimaautomatik im Sommer nebst den schon angesprochenen Kühlschrank :vik:
Wenn man schon dabei ist kann man den elektrischen Fleischwolf und die Fritteuse auch gleich mitnehmen um den gefangen Fisch direkt zu verwerten #6
Was übrig bleibt kommt einfach ins TK-Fach :q
Der Fernseher sollte aber unbedingt mit Timeshift ausgestattet sein damit man, falls ein Biss ablenkt, das Programm anhalten und später fortsetzen kann #v

Stromgenerator am Wasser? |sagnix

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## cafabu (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich angele nur in direkter Nähe zu Kraftwerken. Hab dann immer eine Kabeltrommel dabei und klopfe mal höflich beim Hausmeister an.


----------



## Joschkopp (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Handy ausschalten und nur mal gelegentlich oder im Notfall wieder einschalten da hält der Akku Ewigkeiten. Und mal ein richtiges Buch lesen anstatt Facebook oder Instagram...
Angeln kann schon kompliziert sein.

Tight Lines.


----------



## bootszander (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Geil, eure antworten?
Ich habe zwei autobatterin in meinem boot die langen den ganzen sommer fürs handy?


----------



## Isarfischerin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Power deLuxe: Brennstoffzellen mit Methanolbetrieb! Gibts mit Wechselrichter und bis über 200 Ampere/Stunden/Tag. Da könntest Du auch einen Kaffeevollautomat am Angelplatz betreiben oder einen Föhn. Machen keinen Lärm, stinken nicht, bauen keinen Feinstaub und vergleichsweise wenig Kohlendioxid. 

Kosten blöderweise nur etwas. Aber das sollte einem das gute Gefühl, am Wasser jederzeit eine Küchenmaschine betreiben zu können, doch wert sein, oder?

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

,,,,,,,,


----------



## wobbler68 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hallo

Nur Not würde ich eine kleine Motorradbatterie nehmen.:q
Und dann noch eine Verteiler Steckdose dazu.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Usb-Steck...ettenanzuender-Verteiler-Buchse-/300975611096
Damit kannst du dann auch eine Lampe versorgen.


Alternativ wäre das noch zu empfehlen.
http://www.kids-and-science.de/expe...t/datum/2010/03/01/die-kartoffelbatterie.html


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Der TE braucht wohl eher etwas in der Richtung mini AKW im Taschenformat |uhoh:


----------



## rippi (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der TE braucht wohl eher etwas in der Richtung mini AKW im Taschenformat |uhoh:



Er kann sich ja ne Schachtel voll 137er Cs in die Tasche packen. Dann hat er wenigstens das AKW-Feeling. (Nicht machen)

 Ansonsten kann man mit ner langen aus Carbonfaser auch den Strom von Leitungen anzapfen. Aber ob das optimal ist?;+


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Du hast einfach die falsche Strategie bei der Platzwahl. Wie cafabu schon sagt - den Angelplatz nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen wählen, zum Beispiel in der Nähe von Kraftwerken oder Umspannwerken. Habt Ihr kein AKW in der Nähe? Einfach zurück zur Natur - und dann genießen.


----------



## K.ID87 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Schön, wie sich das Kollektiv mal wieder aufbläht...

Interessant, wie hier immer wieder einige, erfahrene kontinuierlich auf den "Anfängern" rumhacken, nur weil sie meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.

Noch viel schlimmer ist die Masse an Schafen, die nachzieht.

Letztens gab es dieses Phänomen auch, als ein User es hier anbot Test-Boilies zu verschicken.... Ob die ganze Sache in der Form sinnvoll war, darüber lässt sich streiten... Aber nicht darüber, dass hier einige "alte Hasen", gefolgt von stupiden Schafen, kollektiv auf dieser Person rumgetrampelt haben. Und dabei war es unabhängig vom Sinn eine sehr nette, zuvorkommende Geste. Die Intention/Absicht des Autors war hier vollkommen irrelevant.

Hier zeichnet sich wieder selbiges Muster ab - ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!|wavey: Wenn man sonst nichts hat... :q

Normalerweise ist der Kommentar bei solchen Situationen immer:

"Wird Zeit, dass die Ferien vorbei sind."

Aber wenn ich mir das Durchschnittalter betreffender Personen hier mal angucke, scheint dieser Spruch leider nicht zu passen. Vielleicht aber in Bezug auf die kognitiven Fähigkeiten erwähnter Persönlichkeiten....

3,2,1 ready for Shitstorm, musste jetzt aber mal gesagt werden:l

BTT:

Ich selbst benötige keinen Strom am Wasser. Ich freue mich darauf mein Handy freitags auszuschalten und erst am Sonntag wieder an. Das ist fester Bestandteil meiner "Wochenend-Oase". Bin aber am überlegen einen Teil meines Studiums ans Wasser zu verlegen. Hierzu muss ich ein Tablet/Notebook laden können. Deshalb möchte ich für den Tipp mit den Anker-Powerbänken danken.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Brennstoffzelle am Wasser - absolut nicht abwegig, da es die Dinger auch im Taschenformat gibt. Von Firma Brunton gibt es die Brennstoffzelle, Patronen und im Zweifel auch das Ladegerät für die Patronen. 8500 mAh und rund 2,1 A Leistung.

Ähnlich gebaut, aber nicht wiederaufladbar, ist das Ding von My FC... 
Insgesamt coole Technik, die noch lange nicht am Ende ihrer Möglichkeiten ist!!!

Davon aber mal ab - mein Smartphone ist fast immer dabei. Ich bin schon heilfroh über das Wetterradar gewesen, eine Funktion die ich gerade im Sommer nicht missen möchte. Aber auch immer voll informiert über die aktuellen Stände der Bundesliga zu sein KANN entspannend sein...  KANN! 
Bislang hat der Akku aber immer gereicht, eine "Powerbank" habe ich noch nicht - aber überlegenswert allemal. 

PS: ich lüge! Ich habe doch eine "Powerbank" - selbstgebaut aus einer 17 Ah Batterie, die ich ich div. Zigarettenanschlüsse mit 7,5 A Sicherung geklemmt habe.... Ist aber eher unhandlich und max. für den Stromausfall zu Hause geeignet :q


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Schön, wie sich das Kollektiv mal wieder aufbläht...



Ein bisschen Sarkasmus muss man abhaben können wenn man (solche) Fragen stellt |rolleyes |supergri
 Und als mehr sollte der Themenersteller das nicht auffassen, Humor ist was feines #g

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## cafabu (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

sonst schau doch hier mal nach:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...1.Xpowerbank.TRS0&_nkw=power+bank&_sacat=9394


----------



## rainerle (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hi K.ID87,

wer überlegt "dauerhaft" ein Notstromaggregat mit ans Wasser zu schleppen schreit förmlich um zynische, sarkastische Kommentare! Sowas hat in der Natur nichts verloren. Nicht unbedingt so dramatisch, wenn es andere Erholungsuchende in der "Natur" stört (einem selbst tut es das ja nicht, steht ja schließlich 50m irgendwo hinten in der Vegetation), dass es aber auch andere "Naturnutzer" wie Vögel, Kleintiere etc. gibt, die dann von Freitag bis Sonntag einen ziemlich weiten Kreis um ihr Revier (in dem wir übrigens nichts anderes als 'Gäste' sind) machen und vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr zurückkommen ist gelinde gesagt eine Sauerei. Dass dann sowas mittelfristig dafür sorgt, dass gewisse Gewässerabschnitte wegen solchen Honks für die Fischerei gesperrt werden (auch für den Opa, der vielleicht nicht mehr so gut zu Fuss ist und auf Plätze angewiesen ist, zu denen andere Dödel gerade so ihr Notstromaggregat tragen können) ist eine Riesensauerei. Braucht jemand unbedingt Strom am Wasser (ich auch, wenn es länger wird), dann soll er eine 100Ah Verbraucherbatterie besorgen ans Wasser schleppen und ne 2te im Auto lagern oder von mir aus ein Solarpanel mit 1,5qm mit Ladegleichrichter, das sieht zwar nicht schön aus, belästigt aber niemanden. Wir draußen am Wasser im allgemein zugänglichen (also nicht privaten) Bereich ein Notstromaggregat aufstellt ist für mich hochgradig asozial.

Noch zu Deinem Spruch mit den Ferien: sind augenblicklich nicht gerade Semester-Ferien? 

Freue mich, Dein "Shit-Storm-Angebot" bedient zu haben!


----------



## Justsu (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich finde den CampStove von BioLite ne coole Idee... inwiefern der praktisch(er als eine Powerbank) ist, kann ich nicht sagen, hat aber auf jeden Fall den höheren Coolnessfaktor. |bla:

Ich brauche auch nur wenig Strom am Wasser, mein Handy nutze ich aber doch gelegentlich und nutze dafür bei längeren Ansitzen ein Wakawaka zum aufladen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

@rainerle, sehr guter Beitrag, entspricht genau meiner Meinung!

Selbst habe ich keine Stromprobleme am Wasser.
Mein Notfallhandy hat 25€ gekostet, dafür hält der Aku aber 10-14 Tage!
Natürlich nicht internetfähig, also kein bescheuertes Fratzebook oder sonstiges Gedaddel möglich.
Übrigends habe ich nur am Wasser überhaupt ein Handy dabei, man kann Kollegen kontaktieren, oder eben für einen möglichen Notfall Hilfe herbei holen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sandbank (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

@Taxidermist: Wollte es auch grad so erwähnen. Es gibt Mobiltelefone, die halten 10 Tage mit Benutzung. Die Dinger bekommst noch hinterher ins Kreuz geschmissen für 25 Euro oder weniger.
Übrigens kann man diese Dinger auch jedem Bootsfahrer auf der Ostsee empfehlen.
|kopfkrat War da nicht letztens wieder einer, der wegen leerem Akku sich nicht melden konnte? Waren das die beiden, die tot sind oder der, den sie stundenlang gesucht haben, er aber in Rerik landete und nicht anrufen konnte, weil Akku leer?|kopfkrat

Ich versteh die Frage als Generationskonflikt.

Wenn ich auf die neueste Technik setzte(und nichts anderes kenne), gibt es tatsächlich ein Stromproblem für ne Woche.
Der ganze Schnickschnack möchte ja bestromt werden.
ZB. läuft diese komische Echolot(Name vergessen) nur in Verbindung mit einem Smartphone und die Echolotkugel will ja auch geladen sein.
Da ist nach 3-10 Stunden Ende im Gelände.


Lösungen sehe ich 3 für den Treadersteller:

- im Auto laden, es gibt auch Stromwandler auf 220V~
- irgendwas fehlt immer, nach 1-2 Tagen einkaufen fahren, dort laden
-den Schnickschnack reduzieren, langlebige Batteriekonzepte nehmen(Billighandy, UKW Radio Mini mit Kurbel zum Laden)

Für noch ausgefeiltere Konzepte, nehme ich an, sind diverse Camping und "survival" Foren sicherlich eine gute Anlaufstelle.

PS: Wichtig! Angeln, Köder und Messer nicht vergessen!


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Herrlich, wie ein einziges Wort - Stromerzeuger - die Emotionen in Wallung bringt. :q

Aber keine Sorge, so weit wird es bei uns nicht kommen. So gerne wir auch im heißesten Sommer auf gut gekühlte Getränke, ja auch mal ein Bier, zugreifen, wir werden auch weiterhin alternative Kühlungsmöglichkeiten nutzen. Kühlboxen und crushed ice von der nahegelegenen Tanke sei Dank müssen wir nichts im Hintergrund brummen lassen. |wavey:


----------



## Sandbank (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wie dekadent, crushed ice!

Ein Getränk wird schon als kühl empfunden, wenn es kühler ist, als die momentäte Umgebungstemperatur. Also ins Wasser stellen und abwarten(können). Die Etiketten aber bitte abfischen, ist ne Sauerei.

Je nach Bundesland, ist es ein Problem, Fisch mitnehmen zu wollen.
Da er teils abgeschlagen werden muss. Aber um die Kühlung wurde nichts weiter gesagt, für so ne Woche angeln. Da ist aber der DAFV grad dran, das zu klären. Also wie ich hörte


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wie wäre es damit, ist alles dabei   http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+notstarter.TRS0&_nkw=kfz+notstarter&_sacat=0


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Ein Getränk wird schon als kühl empfunden, wenn es kühler ist, als die momentäte Umgebungstemperatur. Also ins Wasser stellen und abwarten(können). Die Etiketten aber bitte abfischen, ist ne Sauerei.



Erinnere dich bitte an den vergangenen Sommer. Bier mit 28°C kannst du trinken... wir leisten uns die Dekadenz und nehmen crushed ice. :m

Es soll ja Menschen geben, die, wenn sie sich für eine Woche ans Wasser verziehen, dort auch gut leben wollen und nicht bloß irgendwie überleben. Und sich den Mund am abendlichen Bier verbrühen gehört sicher nicht in die Kategorie "gut leben" - Prost!


----------



## Sandbank (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Erinnere dich bitte an den vergangenen Sommer. Bier mit 28°C kannst du trinken... wir leisten uns die Dekadenz und nehmen crushed ice. :m
> 
> Es soll ja Menschen geben, die, wenn sie sich für eine Woche ans Wasser verziehen, dort auch gut leben wollen und nicht bloß irgendwie überleben. Und sich den Mund am abendlichen Bier verbrühen gehört sicher nicht in die Kategorie "gut leben" - Prost!



Sorry für Vollzitat!

Habt ihr denn keinen Physiker bei? Eventuell sollen grössere Wassertiefen das gewünschte Ergebnis ergeben.

Klar , dass am Tage im flachen Wasser ...


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Wir bevorzugen aber *kalte* Getränke. Und für so viel Luxus reichts grad noch.


----------



## Sandbank (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Heisser Schwarztee ist in der Wüste Usus. Sonst schwitzt man, beim Gebrauch kühler Getränke.
Aber auch das dürfte bekannt sein.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Mach bitte schön was du willst. Aber sei so gut und billige das auch anderen Menschen zu!


----------



## rainerle (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Nabend,

wenn es von Freitag bis Sonntag geht, dann nehmen wir (meist 2-3 Leute) diese hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Coleman-Xtre...a8008b&pid=100338&rk=3&rkt=19&sd=380980768081

Wichtig: Fleisch kommt gefroren rein und Getränke gut gekühlt und dann 1,5l PeT als "Kühlakku" und gleichzeitig als "Trinkwasser und Kaffeewasser" oben drauf und darüber noch ein großes Badetuch. Meist ist am Sonntag auf dem nach Hauseweg ein Teil der PET-Flaschen noch gefroren.

Geht es länger weg (5-7Tage) dann geht die hier mit:
https://www.koberger-hamburg.de/kue...e=kfzdefault&gclid=CK3Hv6P8uMoCFcLnGwodbwAKfg
5kg Gasflasche reicht locker für 7 Tage. Wichtig: natürlich nicht in die Sonne stellen und ebenerdig. 

Beides sorgt für gekühltes Essen und kühle Getränke und stört weder den angelnden Nachbarn, noch Badegäste und auch keine Tiere. ....und mit einer 7Ah Batterie (z.B. Echolot) kann ich 2x ohne Probleme mein MacBook und mein Telefon laden, dass sollte dann auch in einer Woche Po reichen um mit der "Familie" zu kommunizieren, Fussballergebnisse zu checken und die wichtigsten Emails zu bearbeiten (ja, manche können es sich in der Tat nicht erlauben 1 Woche lange Mails unbeantwortet zu lassen, dafür fällt halt dann auch das Gehalt jedes Monat etwas höher aus > alles hat halt seinen Preis).

......und mit der Ausstattung (+100Ah Verbraucher-Batterie als "eiserne Reserve" im Auto gelagert) hatte ich zumindest bisher bei 10 Tages-Trips in  Spanien und Italien auch ohne      "Notstromaggregat" immer alles "geladen" und "gekühlt". Geht also alles auch ohne Lärmverschmutzung!!!!!

Edit: bin da ganz bei Andal - am Wasser genieß ich ein kaltes Bier noch mehr als zu Hause auf der Terrasse. Von daher: ohne Kühlung geht es nicht mehr als eine Nacht ans Wasser - bei 2 Nächten und somit Tagen wird gekühlt und kühl ist ein Bier bei 7-9 Grad ansonsten ist es "Hopfen-Tee" und den mag ich ned.


----------



## Ma°d River (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Heisser Schwarztee ist in der Wüste Usus. Sonst schwitzt man, beim Gebrauch kühler Getränke.
> Aber auch das dürfte bekannt sein.



Seid wann fliesst der Rhein durch die Wüste |kopfkrat
Ist es schon soweit |uhoh: ?


----------



## K.ID87 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



rainerle schrieb:


> Hi K.ID87,
> 
> wer überlegt "dauerhaft" ein Notstromaggregat mit ans Wasser zu schleppen schreit förmlich um zynische, sarkastische Kommentare! Sowas hat in der Natur nichts verloren. Nicht unbedingt so dramatisch, wenn es andere Erholungsuchende in der "Natur" stört (einem selbst tut es das ja nicht, steht ja schließlich 50m irgendwo hinten in der Vegetation), dass es aber auch andere "Naturnutzer" wie Vögel, Kleintiere etc. gibt, die dann von Freitag bis Sonntag einen ziemlich weiten Kreis um ihr Revier (in dem wir übrigens nichts anderes als 'Gäste' sind) machen und vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr zurückkommen ist gelinde gesagt eine Sauerei. Dass dann sowas mittelfristig dafür sorgt, dass gewisse Gewässerabschnitte wegen solchen Honks für die Fischerei gesperrt werden (auch für den Opa, der vielleicht nicht mehr so gut zu Fuss ist und auf Plätze angewiesen ist, zu denen andere Dödel gerade so ihr Notstromaggregat tragen können) ist eine Riesensauerei. Braucht jemand unbedingt Strom am Wasser (ich auch, wenn es länger wird), dann soll er eine 100Ah Verbraucherbatterie besorgen ans Wasser schleppen und ne 2te im Auto lagern oder von mir aus ein Solarpanel mit 1,5qm mit Ladegleichrichter, das sieht zwar nicht schön aus, belästigt aber niemanden. Wir draußen am Wasser im allgemein zugänglichen (also nicht privaten) Bereich ein Notstromaggregat aufstellt ist für mich hochgradig asozial.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainerle,

ich finde du hättest ein wenig mehr auf die Tube drücken können, du hast zu ordentlich argumentiert um unter Shitstorm zu laufen. Meinem vorangegangenen Post kann man übrigens entnehmen, dass ich selbiger Auffassung in Bezug auf die Stromversorgung am Wasser bin. Ja, ich habe auch durch die "alte Schule" gelernt und Minimalismus ist allein des Schleppens wegen angebracht.

Mir geht es schlichtweg darum, dass der Threat zum Zeitpunkt meines Lesens zu >50% aus Bullshit bestand. Und zynische Kommentare werden beim TE nur eines bewirken: Eine Abwehrreaktion.

Anstatt ordentlich zu argumentieren und den TE eventuell zu einem "gesunderen Standpunkt" zu bewegen, wird er vergrämt. Dabei wäre es doch im Sinne aller für eine nachhaltigere Haltung der Einsteiger zu sorgen. Durch die richtige "Carp education" werden wohl weniger "Honks" am Wasser sein. Aber das geschieht sicher nicht dadurch, dass man sich über die Breite eines Threats über betroffene Personen lustig macht...

Ich selbst möchte damit auch nicht gleichgesetzt werden, allerdings sollten wir alle dann etwas dafür und nicht dagegen tun...

Boah, Semesterferien wären toll... dann wären die Prüfungen längst vorüber und ich nicht im Forum, sondern am Wasser :vik:

just my 2 cents...


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich selbst bin in der angenehmen Situation am We nicht erreichbar sein zu müssen - mir reicht mein normales Handy (kein Smartphone!) an Technik, und das hält mal locker 'ne Woche ohne Ladekabel.
Freunde von mir müssen leider telefonisch erreichbar bleiben und auch teilweise internetfähige Geräte mitnehmen. Wie bereits erwähnt reicht da 'ne mobile Ladestation. Kühle Getränke packt bei mir die Kühlbox übers We. Wenns mal länger dauert muss halt jemand Eis holen oder man ist so weit draußen, dass man eh kein Bier geschleppt hat  
Und meinen Whisky trink ich nicht "on the rocks" ;P
|wavey:


----------



## rainerle (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Hi K.ID,

ok - wir sind ja noch nicht im Februar, war ich wieder mal meiner Zeit voraus 

Dennoch, wer sich heute, gestern und morgen mit einem Notstromaggregat ans Wasser setzt hat einiges rund um das Angeln und die Natur etwas nicht ganz verstanden. Nicht verkehrt verstehen, ich angel auch ab und an aus dem Bus heraus weil ich es gerne komfortabel habe. Dabei steht der Bus aber nicht mit lfd. Motor für Heizung im Winter und Klimaanlage im Sommer in der Vegetation und macht Radau.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Bus am Angelplatz = ungestörtes Naturerlebnis
Notströmer = Frevelei der Angelei und Natur gegenüber


----------



## rainerle (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bus am Angelplatz = ungestörtes Naturerlebnis
> Notströmer = Frevelei der Angelei und Natur gegenüber



wenn zitieren, dann bitte im Kontext und nicht wie in der Politik, das was einem gerade passt!


......steht nicht in der Vegetation ...........

soll ja gerade am RMD-Kanal (als Lektüre evtl. "Stahl & Beton" vom Döner) Stellen geben, an denen gar kein Grün wächst, weil zugeteert / betoniert. Da bekäme man ohne Hilti-Akku-Schlagbohr-Gerät auch keinen Hering für ein Oval rein. Und selbst wenn ich am Wasser auf einem Feldweg stünde, gibt das noch lange nicht den Radau wie ein vor sich hin brummendes Not-Strom-Aggregat. Und ob jetzt der PkW 10 m hinter dem Brolly steht oder ich mir den Brolly spar. 

In dem Sinne wünsch ich noch ein schönes Allrounder'n in 2016|supergri


----------



## Paddl23990 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

So nun möcht ich als TE auch mal was dazu schreiben.... das hat sich hier ja ganz schön aufgebauscht aber so viele "honks" von euch <----sry das ich das so sag aber mir fällt da beim besten willen kein anderes wort dafür ein. Ham sich so sehr auf des aggregat eingeschossen das sie wohl nicht gelesen haben das ich eine alternative suche... aber hauptsache auf eim rumhacken da seit ihr gross drin... unglaublich... und echt traurig...schade... nichts desto trotz waren auch sehr hilfreiche antworten dabei bin dabei mir ne powerbank und nen solarpanel anzuschaffen.... <---auch das hatt ich schon geschrieben.... ich versteh die reaktionen von euch teilweise echt gar nicht, un zum teil auch mir gegenüber beleidigend...und keineswegs sachlich da ich ja ne alternative gesucht habe.....ich betreibe am wasser weder,kühlschrank, noch gefriere, oder ne kleinstatt ich mach das so wie 90% der restlichen angler:handy (frau is schwanger und arbeit), nen kleines radio mit battarien, taschenlampe und kopfleuchte, das aggregat hatten wir meist für handys laden und    kopflampfen (mit akku) . Es lief also keine stunden.... dennoch bin/war ich auf der suche nach ner alternative.... so bin ma gespannt was nun geantwortet wird....


gruss paddl

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## inselkandidat (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

ja, trööts werden nicht immer von Anfang an gelesen...es wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt..
Powerbank, dicke Autobatterie, Brennstoffzelle wenn der Euro locker sitzt
Mein Vorschlag: 
altes Miniklappfahrrad+Nabendynamo+Gleichrichter+Selbstbaupowerbank
Da kannst do noch ein paar Kalorien in Elekroenergie umwandeln..

http://www.forumslader.de/Automatiklader.219.0.html


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Mach dir nichts daraus. Ich bin zwar im Grunde ein Angler, der sehr gerne in der Natur fernab von Trubel bzw. anderen Anglern angeln geht, nutze aber auch gerne elektronische Geräte und habe mir dementsprechend auch schon Gedanken über die Stromversorgung gemacht. 
Ich habe mir insbesondere für mein Handy eine 30.000mah Powerbank zugelegt. Damit kann ich auch locker ein Wochenende auf Tour gehen und kann außer meinem Handy auch noch z.B. die Akkus meiner Kamera (Action-Cam hat nicht so lange Laufzeit) aufladen. 
Ich hatte schonmal die Situation, dass mein Handyakku leer war und meine Freundin benachrichtigen sollte, wenn sie mich abholen soll |supergri. Fand ich nicht soooo geil (irgendwann hat sie mich dann zum Glück von sich aus abgeholt :m ).

Ich habe mir zudem noch vor kurzem eine "Bivy Bitch" zugelegt, denn diese hat auch 12V Ausgänge (Powerbank hat nur 5V).
Damit kann man dann z.B. auch Futterboot-Akkus, Laptops (damit gucke ich gerne Freitag Abends Sportschau über DVBT-Stick) aufladen. Es gibt auch Wasserkocher, Kaffeemaschinen etc., die man mit 12V betreiben könnte, was ich aber alles über meinen Gaskocher bewerkstellige.


----------



## Paddl23990 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Vielen Dank Marc 24 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Strom am wasser*

Ich meinte natürlich, dass ich mit meinem Notebook samstags Sportschau gucke und nicht freitags |uhoh:


----------

